#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L

## Plutnassantee

Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L vin: 1FATP8UH3K5159596   Lot sold for   20900  Auction:    I buy fast  Lot number: 28658375  Date of sale: 12.05.2019  Year: 2019  VIN: _1FATP8UH3K5159596_  Condition: Run and Drive  Engine: 2.3L I4 N  Mileage: 827 miles (Actual)  Seller: Avis Budget Group  Documents: CLEAR (Florida)  Location: Orlando (FL)  Estimated Retail Value:  Transmission: Automatic  Body color: Blue  Drive: Rear Wheel Drive  Fuel: Gasoline  Keys: Present  Notes: Not specified      H/O: Ford Shelby Mustang G350 1Source: Ford Motor Co.Its also a Mustang, so its usable as a car in day-to-day life. Its got four seats, a comfortable cabin, Apple CarPlay, blind spot monitoring and pretty much all of the creature comforts youd expect.The downside of wide front tires is a phenomenon known as tramlining. Its the tendency of the car to follow grooves in the road, sometimes pulling the vehicle in a direction you dont want to go. On a drive around Detroit, the GT350 was easily thrown off course by bumps and undulations in the road.It screams like a Ferrari, but it also burbles like an old American V-8 because of some trickery in the exhaust design. Its an entirely unique sound that makes revving it even more enjoyable. When it does hit its redline, you shift using an old-fashioned six-speed manual transmission..  *1FATP8UH3K5159596* 1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L

----------

